# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Mùa thu vàng nước nga moscow – saint petersburg

## huumanhnd

*MÙA THU VÀNG NƯỚC NGA*

*MOSCOW – SAINT PETERSBURG*

*(07 ngày – 06 đêm. Các ngày khởi hành: 20/8; 17/9; 24/9; 15/10/2015 )

**NGÀY 01: HANOI -  MOSCOW           ( Ăn tối )

*Sáng sớm*, x*e đón Quý khách đi Sân bay Nội Bài  đáp chuyến bay đi  Moscow, transit qua thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.*16:**55: * Máy bay hạ cánh xuống sân bay *Domodedovo, Moscow*. Quý khách  làm  thủ tục nhập cảnh Liên bang Nga và nhận lại hành lý.*18:00:* Xe ô tô và hướng dẫn viên đón khách, đưa về thành phố, ăn tối tại nhà hàng.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 4 * *Dedeman Izmailovo Park* hoặc tương đương . 

*NGÀY 02: MOSCOW (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )**Buổi chiều : 

*Đoàn bắt đầu tour tại Metro*.* Ngoài ý nghĩa về giao thông, tàu điện ngầm Moscow là một trong những công trình kiến ​​trúc lộng lẫy nhất của Liên Xô. Những kiến trúc sư xuất sắc và họa sĩ tài năng nhất của đất nước đã tham gia vào thiết kế, trang trí những ga tàu điện ngầm Moscow đầu tiên. Họ góp phần dựng lên những cung điện nguy nga dưới lòng đất. Hệ thống tàu điện ngầm Moscow được khai trương vào năm 1935 với 11 km đường ray và 13 trạm tàu. Tính đến năm 2012, Moscow đã có 188 nhà ga với tổng chiều dài 313,1 km. Có thể gọi tầu điện ngầm Moscow là hệ thống huyết mạch lớn của một siêu đô thị. Hàng ngày có hơn 7 triệu lượt hành khách sử dụng dịch vụ giao thông nàyTiếp theo, đoàn dạo bộ trên *phố cổ Arbat* để mua các  món quà lưu niệm như Búp bê Matrioska...Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 4 * *Dedeman Izmailovo Park* hoặc tương đương

*NGÀY 03: MOSCOW - SAINT PETERBURG           (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )

**07:30*   Ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn.*09:00* : Xe đưa đoàn qua các điểm tham quan tại Moscow như: *Đường kè Sophia, khu vực Zamoskvorechye, Nhà thờ Chúa Cứu Thế, Phố Tverskaya, Đồi Chim Sẻ, trường Đại học Moscow (*_trước là trường ĐH Lomonoxop_*), công viên Chiến Thắng, cổng Khải Hoàn.*Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.*Chiều:* Tham quan* tượng đài Bác Hồ.* Sau đó, đoàn tới *bảo tàng Bức tranh tròn Borodino* – nơi lưu giữ bức tranh khổng lồ diễn tả trận chiến lịch sử giữa hai danh tướng nổi tiếng thế giới là Kutuzop và Napoleon, là trận đánh quyết định cho chiến thắng của quân Nga dưới sự chỉ huy của tướng Kutuzop chống lại quân Napoleon xâm lược năm 1812. Bức tranh được vẽ bởi họa sĩ Franz Roubaud Canvas có độ dài 115m và cao 15m. Khi chiêm ngưỡng bức tranh, Quý khách sẽ cảm nhận được những cảnh tượng vô cùng sống động của cuộc chiến qua từng nét vẽ thiên tài.Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Khởi hành ra sân bay đi Saint Petersburg.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 4* *Park Inn Pribaltijskaya* hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 04: SAINT PETERBURG         (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )

**07:30*   Ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn.*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng*,* xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi *Thành phố Peterhof*, tham quan *Cung Điện Mùa Hè* _(cách Saint Petersburg 50km)_ - cung điện luôn tự hào với mỹ danh Versailles của nước Nga. Đây chính là nơi nghỉ ngơi mùa hè của các triều đại Nga hoàng ... Đi dạo ở *Thượng Uyển, Hạ Uyển*. Đặc biệt, với hệ thống 3 thác nước, 144 đài phun nước muôn hình muôn vẻ, độc nhất vô nhị trên thế giới, Peterhof được mệnh danh là *“Thủ đô của các đài phun nước”*.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.Buổi chiều: Xe và HDV đưa đoàn tham quan *Cung điện Mùa Đông* ở St Petersburg là một trong những công trình mang tính chất bước ngoặt trong lịch sử, địa điểm của những biến cố đánh dấu từng thời kỳ lịch sử từ thế kỷ 18 đến cuối thế kỷ 20. Hiện nay là *Bảo tàng di sản quốc gia Hermitage* trong Cung điện Mùa Đông, được thành lập năm 1764,  được xếp hạng thứ nhì trên thế giới, chỉ sau Viện bảo tàng Louvre ở Pháp. Đây là nơi chứa một kho tàng đồ sộ về văn hóa và mỹ thuật của Nga và Châu Âu,  là nơi lưu giữ ba triệu hiện vật đặc biệt quý hiếm, gồm những tác phẩm nghệ thuật, hội họa, điêu khắc qua các thời đại và những cổ vật của các nền văn hóa xa xưa.Đoàn dạo bộ tại quảng trường Cung Điện.Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 4* *Park Inn Pribaltijskaya* hoặc tương đương.*NGÀY 05: SAINT PETERBURG         (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )**07:30*   Ăn sáng tự chọn tại khách sạn.09:00: Đoàn tham quan Nhà thờ Kazan -  là nơi thờ phụng Đức Mẹ Kazan, một trong những biểu tượng được tôn kính nhất ở nước Nga, đồng thời cũng là nơi ghi dấu chiến tích quân sự của nước Nga thế kỷ XVIII. Cũng tại đây, năm 1813, thi hài của nguyên soái Mikhail Kutuzov, Tổng chỉ huy quân đội Nga, người chiến thắng Napoleon, đã được mai táng trong hầm mộ của Thánh đường.Tiếp theo, đoàn tham quan thánh đường Isaac - *Nhà thờ mang tên Thánh Isaac Dalmatskiy, thần hộ mệnh của người đã sáng lập ra thành phố Saint Petersburg – Pie Đại đế, là một Bảo tàng kiến trúc - nghệ thuật nổi tiếng của Saint. Petersburg.*Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.Buổi chiều: Đoàn mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại với các mặt hàng vô cùng phong phú. Thăm cửa hàng sôcôla.Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *4* Park Inn Pribaltijskaya* hoặc tương đương.*NGÀY 06: SAINT PETERBURG  - MOSCOW – HÀ NỘI   (Ăn sáng, trưa)*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng09:00: Xe đưa đoàn qua các điểm tham  quan như: *Đài tưởng niệm Catherine Đại Đế, quảng trường Palace, tòa nhà trụ sở Bộ Tổng tham mưu, cột Alexander, khu vườn Alexander , quảng trường Senate, đảo Vaxiliev, trường ĐH Saint, tòa nhà 12 bộ, cung điện Menshikov và khu vườn Mùa hè.*Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Pulkovo. Ăn trưa lunch box.*12: 00 * Có mặt tại sân bay làm thủ tục bay đi  Moscow.*16h00:*   Đến sân bay DME – Moscow, nối chuyến về Hà nội  lúc 19:00

*NGÀY 07: HÀ NỘI
**08* Hạ cánh tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về Hà Nội, kết thúc chuyến đi . *GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 43.450.000 VNĐ*

*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

Hotline: 0919.613.033Chi tiết : tại đây

----------

